# New preditors and some old. Bonham Hay Show



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Last night went to the Fannin County Hay Show. They had speakers James Locke, Soils & Crops Consultant of Nobel Foundation and Dr. Professor and Extension Entomologist, Texas A&M AgriLife Extension Service.

James Locke spoke on Weed Control and Fertilization and Dr. Allen Knutson spoke on insect control in pastures and hay fields. Both speakers were quite interesting. James Lock kept driving home two areas. Weed control and proper fertilization are very important to your bottom line. He stressed that a soil test will pay for its self time and time again. On weeds calculate the cost of the spray and calculate the loss of yield because of the weeds. You will find out the herbicide will more than pay.

Dr. Knutson addressed the issue of grasshoppers we had down here and the different pesticides that work in different ways. Grasshoppers lay eggs in undisturbed soil. They are not affected much on the winter kill except the adults. You might have to sprat 2 or three times a year. He addressed the cost/loss ratio. The Army worm issue is a real destructive pest and needs to be caught early. The moth is nocturnal and hard to see except late evening or early morning. When the worm gets about 1/2 inch that is when you need to get them. On of the impending issues are the Sugar Cain Aphids. They are crossing over to sorghum and attacking sorghum based plants. Growers of haygrazer in Fannin County had problems this year. They suck the protein protein out ... excrete a sugar sticky slim. One grower said in the fertilized fields and the second cut it stunted growth and the hay tested for nitrate poison. It was also brought up that in stressful situations haygrazer can develop prussic acid. Prussic acid only effects grazing animals. Also likes Johnsongrass.


----------

